# Going Up To A Guy!



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I was in Walmart the other day, I saw this cute man. Anyway, I was looking at him and he was looking at me also. I dont know if he was thinking why this chick looking at me. But he went the other way, back down where the sodas was at. I was like dang, I missed my opportunity to talk with him. I was actually scared of going up to him because, I feared I would get turned down/rejected. I always seem to do that.


----------



## long_way_home (May 10, 2006)

I need to learn how to approach men too. haha.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

wow.. hey, at least you looked at him, go you!! I cant even make eye contact half the time :lol


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Equisgurl said:


> wow.. hey, at least you looked at him, go you!! I cant even make eye contact half the time :lol


That's right, you can always find the positive in any situation, if you are willing to look. Keep trying.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey it's great that you want to do that! I wish a girl would try and approach me sometime.  I guess next time you should just make eye contact and smile at him and if you're feeling brave walk up to him and say "Hi".  

I can't approach girls I don't know though so I can't really offer much else.... :con


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Start rambling about sports and beer to get our attention .


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 25, 2005)

Meta Ridley said:


> I guess next time you should just make eye contact and smile at him and if you're feeling brave walk up to him and say "Hi".


So true. Really, a simple "Hi" or "Hello" is all it takes. :hs


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

long_way_home said:


> I need to learn how to approach men too. haha.


I could never do that :hide 
I don't even like it when _I'm_ the one being approached! (I've barely been approached by anyone, anyway.) I have problems..
You did good, though. You made eye contact! That's something to be proud of; a lot of people can't do that.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

That happened to me too. I was in line at the bank and this cute guy was standing next to me. I wanted to ask him out, but I was afraid. I don't think a simple "Hi" would work, because usually the other person just says "Hi" back at me, and the conversation is over. I am afraid that simple small talk might not work either because the line at the bank doesn't give me much time. The only thing I could think of was asking him out on the spot, because I didn't have enough time to play that game of conversing and flirting to "lure" him in. However, I was afraid to ask him out point blank because I feared he would be intimidated by my forthrighness, or perhaps he might think I am a creepy psycho chick who will stalk him. So I did nothing. Darn.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

It's cool that you were able to hold eye contact.  When I make even accidently eye contact with any guy, despite if I find him attractive, I immediately look away and turn red. Yeah..I have a lot to work on.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't think there is a secret to talking to guys. Guys aren't going to heavily analyze what you are saying. Your conversation could be completely stupid. But the dumber the conversation the more he is going to lean towards the thought that you are flirting with him. To be honest more than likely guys are going to go by looks first and positive attitude second; I'm not going to tell you looks don't matter. The good news is I don't think guys are that picky when they're away from their friends. I'm not really picky at all. I view women as each one having some unique quality which makes them beatiful. It could be personality based or a particular body part (legs, face, rear, chest etc.) If you start talking to some guy he's not going to immediately shut you down unless he is a jerk and if that's the case you don't want him anyway. Typical guy will see it as one of 3 things. 

#1. This girl is harmlessly flirting with me. #2. This girl is striking up a friendly conversation with me #3. This girl wants to go out with me


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

nothing_to_fear said:
 

> It's cool that you were able to hold eye contact.  When I make even accidently eye contact with any guy, despite if I find him attractive, I immediately look away and turn red. Yeah..I have a lot to work on.


Yeah I have this problem with the ladies. Mainly because I figure that when I look at them and then they look at me somehow they can read that I find them attractive and in turn they will be totally grossed out so I look away or stare straight ahead to nothing land to try and suppress any fear I may have caused her.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

holding eye contact works sooo good dont look away till the girl looks away first, at school I did this with 1 of 2 twins when she was gettign in the bus, after we got off the bus she was blalantly staring at me, I thought she would trip :lol and btw, it was a good stare


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

GaryUranga said:


> holding eye contact works sooo good dont look away till the girl looks away first, at school I did this with 1 of 2 twins when she was gettign in the bus, after we got off the bus she was blalantly staring at me, I thought she would trip


Eye contact is very potent. I remember walking into a store one time and heading down an aisle. A girl was working there setting up some vegetables, and without really even thinking about it I locked my eyes onto hers and held them there until I walked past her. Never said a word. I don't remember whether I smiled, but however it was, I gave an impression that must have said something, for as soon as I turned the corner she dropped what she was doing and scrambled after me, excited and breathless, said hello, started asking me about what college I went to and so on. Just whatever random stuff came into her head. If it weren't for my problems I think I could have easily set up a date right there.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Argo said:


> GaryUranga said:
> 
> 
> > holding eye contact works sooo good dont look away till the girl looks away first, at school I did this with 1 of 2 twins when she was gettign in the bus, after we got off the bus she was blalantly staring at me, I thought she would trip
> ...


Maybe for some. The times that I've done this the girl ends up looking away prior to the point where I'm close enough to say hello.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I like looking to the point of staring and i have been in many 'me looking at them looking at me' situations with different men. I would never approach any of them though - or even think about doing that..goodness!


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Next time stick your tongue out and smile and the other person will approach you for sure.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

The guy likely could have been thinking the same really...'Ehh i'm not good at approaching girls at random', lol.

Nonetheless, basically the exact same scenario happened to me last week (though i'm a guy/would be the guy in your example too). I was at work and this girl kept looking my way.

Once I happened to walk past her, and, she happend to walk by me while browsing at products where I work, and while I was approaching her (getting ready to walk past her), she looked up, and at the same second I glanced at her, she looked at me (our eyes met), but neither of us said anything...we came like 3 ft apart, then she smiled at me, lol. It was funny, and kind of cute in a way :yes 

Nothing ever came out of it, though. At the time you know I was kind of getting the hint she was into me, but I was mostly doubting it (like usual - I always feel as if its just someone trying to be nice/kind), and another part of me was wondering if maybe she was trying to steal something (because her actions were a little suspicious), but she later bought something, so that was likely not the case. When she was leaving, she turned around and looked back at me -before- walking out the front door, lol, and while she turned around I looked at her again (and we again made eye contact), and she looked back yet again -after- walking out the door. We probably made eye contact at least 5 times in a 25 minute or so span. I hope she returns one day as it was pretty fun :lol


----------

